# Digging holes



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

A job you can smoke [cigs] on......cool.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

SparkyDino said:


> A job you can smoke [cigs] on......cool.



I think you could smoke anything you want to out there!
:laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Celtic said:


> I think you could smoke anything you want to out there!
> :laughing:


I would. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Ohm, ohm on the range
Where the deer and the antelope play
Where seldom is heard the derating word
And the skies are not cloudy all day *


~CS~


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

last time i did any blasting I got an immediate visit by the police.

they didn't read the notice posted for a week straight in the papers that the area was having some blasting done and it was off limits to unauthorized people.
and i guess the message we left on their machine got erased


----------

